# Clomid during trt?



## nightster (Dec 29, 2014)

Mods, This post can fit may areas (TRT, PCT, Cycle, etc) so move as you see fit.    I have left over clomid.. I am on TRT now and after doing some research I would like to know if any of you have used it in addition to your TRT, or cycle?    Or what you thoughts are on the concept.   Here is just one study I found. http://jeffreydachmd.com/clomid-for-low-testosterone-part-one/      It leads me to think that if Clomid was added as a  LOW DOSE "blast" it may raise my numbers.    I have only heard of clomid being used in PCT so I'm guessing I'm misreading/misinterpreting something in the study.


----------



## bugman (Dec 29, 2014)

That was definitely an interesting read.  I can't wait to hear that broke down in the terms that I can understand by the vets here.


----------



## nightster (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree bugman!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 29, 2014)

well i dont think running hcg long term is a good idea.  Using it for a wk or ten days and than moving over to clomid is a good idea.  I think a tiny AI dose would help too, just to make sure as little as possible is converting to estrogen.


----------



## DF (Dec 29, 2014)

The individual in that study was not on test at the time.  Clomid can be used to try and restart, but I have not seen much success on the forum's with a restart.  It looks like they are suggesting clomid as an alternative to test supplementation.


----------



## shenky (Dec 29, 2014)

DF said:


> The individual in that study was not on test at the time.  Clomid can be used to try and restart, but I have not seen much success on the forum's with a restart.  It looks like they are suggesting clomid as an alternative to test supplementation.



I've read a few testimonials on /r/steroids (it's a horrible forum, for the record. Lots of bad information. I still frequently visit, though) of indivduals that used / use clomid instead of injections for restart. I think all of them mentioned that although their test went up, they still had symptoms of low T because it's not a viable alternative


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 29, 2014)

DF said:


> The individual in that study was not on test at the time.  Clomid can be used to try and restart, but I have not seen much success on the forum's with a restart. It looks like they are suggesting clomid as an alternative to test supplementation.



That's exactly what's being presented. It has nothing to do with adding clomid to an existing TRT regimen.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 30, 2014)

Clomid can be used in place of TRT (injections), not alongside TRT. It's proven to raise testosterone. The side effects are dependent on the individual and imo for the most part mental. Hell my father has low test, something like high 200s and says he feels fine, workouts all the time, dick functions and everything.


----------



## nightster (Dec 30, 2014)

To rephrase my question, or thought. With injections right now my test is "normal". If I added a clomid "blast" 4 weeks or so??? It in theory would raise my natural production for some of that time?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 30, 2014)

nightster said:


> To rephrase my question, or thought. With injections right now my test is "normal". If I added a clomid "blast" 4 weeks or so??? It in theory would raise my natural production for some of that time?



1) how much higher do you think you'll be with adding clomid?

2) do you think clomid is effective enough at stimulating LH when the pituitary and hypothalamus are shut down bc of exogenous test?

3) what do you hope to accomplish in 4wks of 'blasting' clomid?


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 31, 2014)

nightster said:


> To rephrase my question, or thought. With injections right now my test is "normal". If I added a clomid "blast" 4 weeks or so??? It in theory would raise my natural production for some of that time?



Ahhhhhhhh... no


----------



## nightster (Jan 1, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Ahhhhhhhh... no



you know this how?


----------



## nightster (Jan 1, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> 1) how much higher do you think you'll be with adding clomid?-----  Higher than I am now.
> 
> 2) do you think clomid is effective enough at stimulating LH when the pituitary and hypothalamus are shut down bc of exogenous test?   This is why I'm asking, if it would be able to stimulate it.    ( I also don't think it's completely shut down)
> 
> 3) what do you hope to accomplish in 4wks of 'blasting' clomid?


  Well what do you think?   Why would any of us ask/ or try for a boost .. The time frame is an example..


----------



## nightster (Jan 1, 2015)

This topic may be completely wrong... But it hasn't been brought up (maybe for good reason)    But I like to.. 
1- not waste chems
2- I like to try to think outside of the box--- maybe shake up "bro science"


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 1, 2015)

nightster said:


> you know this how?



Because I've ran clomid on cycle....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 1, 2015)

nightster said:


> Well what do you think?   Why would any of us ask/ or try for a boost .. The time frame is an example..



1) slightly higher maybe but when you're 3000ng/dL or higher on TT levels, what exactly will an extra 100-200ng/dL do? You're adding in a compound that doesn't need to be added in. Basically you're taking test to raise test levels above and beyond what could be done naturally so why add in something not needed for a very marginal increase. Cost benefit analysis of doing this is basically worthless in my eyes. Save it for a PCT or something. 

Also higher than you are now means jack shit to be honest. My levels pre cycle were just under 600. 625 would be higher than I was but in reality wtf would I care? 

2) it would be stimulating LH/FSH to a very low degree during shutdown if any. It is completely shutdown on cycle. Whether you believe it or not is another story and tells me you're not understanding how the HPTA works. 

3) when we ask for a boost it refers to raising TT above and beyond physiological norms. Clomid won't do that to a clinically significant degree. The point is you'd already have high enough levels that the clomid wouldn't do anything tangible in your example.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 1, 2015)

nightster said:


> This topic may be completely wrong... But it hasn't been brought up (maybe for good reason)    But I like to..
> 1- not waste chems
> 2- I like to try to think outside of the box--- maybe shake up "bro science"



1) if you don't want to waste it and you're on TRT then use it for fertility if/when the time comes. No need to take UNNEEDED chems in order not to waste them. It's like saying hey I got some extra percocets from my doc and bc I don't want to waste them I'm going to take them....

2) I congratulate you on trying to think outside the box but the only real bro science being shaken up is about HPTA shutdown or lack thereof while on cycle. That does happen and you can easily verify it with your bloodwork.


----------



## nightster (Jan 1, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Because I've ran clomid on cycle....



oh, really?.....   Then why couldn't you just come out and say that....   And maybe add a little info... Ya know, share your experience...  Like I was fishing for....  Just reminds me of the old "because I said so"..


----------



## nightster (Jan 1, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> 1) if you don't want to waste it and you're on TRT then use it for fertility if/when the time comes. No need to take UNNEEDED chems in order not to waste them. It's like saying hey I got some extra percocets from my doc and bc I don't want to waste them I'm going to take them....
> 
> 2) I congratulate you on trying to think outside the box but the only real bro science being shaken up is about HPTA shutdown or lack thereof while on cycle. That does happen and you can easily verify it with your bloodwork.



Thank you!!!!!   this is they type of Info I was hoping to hear..    I appreciate your time.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 2, 2015)

nightster said:


> oh, really?.....   Then why couldn't you just come out and say that....   And maybe add a little info... Ya know, share your experience...  Like I was fishing for....  Just reminds me of the old "because I said so"..






Docd187123 said:


> Whether you believe it or not is another story and tells me you're not understanding how the HPTA works.




Like Doc said, it seems you are not fully understanding what exogenous testosterone does to your body and what clomid does to your body and to get the best understanding for yourself is to do a little research - simple google search would work. Not being a dick, but just think if clomid kept your natural test up while on cycle everyone would run it to keep from being shutdown. 

I ran clomid on cycle in place of HCG to keep my nuts hanging. It did not work like HCG and I felt zero "boost" from the clomid. That was my experience.


----------



## nightster (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you!!!


----------



## nightster (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3862-Clomid-for-mood-enhancement/page2


----------

